# تعليم كوريل درو وارت كام وماك 3 باللغة العربيه وبالفيديو



## hanysabra (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 

جئت اليكم اليوم كى افى بالوعد الذى وعدته لكم وذلك بعد ان اتهمنى البعض بالتقصير وحجب العلم والمغالاه وصفات كثيرى لم ولن تكن بى ابدا 

انما الذى لا يعرفنى لا يرمينى بالباطل ( واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه الى الله ) صدق الله العظيم 

لن اطيل حديثى اكثر من ذلك انما اردت ان اوضح اننى لا احجب علم ولا غيره انما هى ظروف يعلمها الله هى ما شغلتنى ارجوا ان تلتمسوا لى العذر 

فى النهايه لقد قمت بعمل شروحات كامله بالفيديو لكل شى فى السى ان سى وطبعا باللغه العربيه ارجوا ان ينال شرحى اعجابكم وارحب بكل الاقتراحات البناءة لانى شبعت افكار هدامه 

البرامج التى قمت بشرحها هى 
1- برنامج كوريل درو x4
2 - برنامج الارت كام 
3 - برنامج الماك 3 
4 - برنامج autodesk inventor
وايضا شرح طريقة توصيل الدريف مع الموتور وعمل الاعدادات اللازمه على الكمبيوتر 

ايضا من اين تبداء واين تجد ما تريد كل شى ان شاء الله عن الماكينة من الالف الى الياء واتمنى من الله ان اكون احد اسباب نصرة هذه الامه العربيه الاسلاميه
واخيرا ونظرا لحجم الدروس لان بعضها يتعدى ال 100 ميجا فقد قمت برفعها على موقع خاص سوف اقوم بتلقى الاقتراحات والاسئلة وطلبات الشرح عليه باذن الله 
وهذا ايضا لن يمنعنى من المشاركه فى هذ المنتدى العظيم الذى اكن له كل تقدير واحترام 

عنوان الموقع هو

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
تحياتى وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق وانا باذن الله حاضر معكم لاى سؤال او استفسار 
نظرا لان الانترنت بعافيه شوية سوف يتم رفع الفيديوهات واحد تلو الاخر فلا تتعجلو 

اخيكم هانى صبره


الأخ هاني الرجاء لو أردت فائدة الأعضاء انقل لهم الدروس للملتقى لا يسمح بوضع الروابط للمواقع الأخرى في المشاركات.

المشرف العام


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (9 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم هاته الدروس المشروحة دليل على كرمك وعلمك الواسع كل مافي الأمر أن الأخوة متشوقين للمعرفة,فيسيئ البعض التعبير لا أكثر والله أعلم 
مشكور أخي


----------



## hanysabra (9 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يكرمك اخى لكنى مستغرب كل هذه المشاهدات ورد واحد فقط


----------



## I-7lo (10 يوليو 2012)

『° » الٰسٓلاَمّ عٓلٰيَكّمٓ وُرَحّمٰةَ الله وُبٓرَكٰاّتٰهَ « 』 

اخي الكريم هاني لا يوجد ولا رد والسبب والله اعلم هو تشويقك للاعضاء فقط والكلام 
ولا نرا الفعل فقط استعراض لموقعك لا اكثر مع احترامي لك .. 

ولا يأتيك تهجم او قول مثل انت مقصر اوتحجب العلم ( من لا شئ ) بل هذا من صنعك .. 

اخي الكريم هاني نحن لا نجبرك علي شرح شئ او اعطاء علمك لاحد منا فهوا خاص بك تعطيه لمن تشاء وتخفيه عن من تشاء .. 
لكن ( رحم الله امرآ عرف قدر نفسه ) 

لا تستطيع فعل شئ لا تكثر في كلامك قل لا أستطيع وهذا ليس عيب العيب هو من يقول سأفعل وأفعل 
ولا يفعل شئ .. 

ارجو ان لا يكون كلامي يسبب لك ضيق .. 
لكن هذا هو الحاصل في المنتديات العربيه فقط ( كلام والافعال قلت ) 
كأنهم مجبورون علي فعل الخير .. 

------------------------- 

احد الاخوه فتح موضوع جديد ويسأل فيه عن اماكن بيع بنط الحفر للرخام في مصر 
واغلبكم من مصر 
ولا واحد فيكم تكرم وأعانه وقال له اين يباع سبحان الله .. 
صعبه لا احد منكم يعرف اين يباع البنط او ما البديل له وهذا وانتم اساتذه ولستم تلاميذ . 

( من انهيار الى انهيار اعظم ) 

اتمنا لكم التوفيق جميعا والسلام عليكم ..


----------



## hanysabra (10 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم I-7lo 
مش قادر افهم كلامك بالضبط انت بتقول استعراض لموقعى هل دخلت الى الموقع ولم تجد دروس ام ان الدروس لم تعمل على جهازك لان الدروس بالفعل موجوده وبدون تسجيل فى الموقع وتستطيع ايضا تحميل الدرس على جهازك اذا اردت 

لكنى لا افهم لماذا تقول هذا الكلام وانا وضعت الى الان حوالى 10 دروس تقريبا تشرح برنامج الكوريل درو بشكل مفصل لكل من يريد تعلمه للعمل على الماكينة 
وجارى اضافة شرح برنامج الارت كام والماك ايضا واريدك ان تعلم ان السبب فى تاخر رفع الدروس هو انى اقوم ببرمجة الموقع وعمل الدروس ورفعها بهذا الشكل على الموقع كى لا يلاقى الاخوة اى تعب فى مشاهدة الدروس

ارجوا ان تفسر كلامك هذا اذا واجهتك اى مشكلة فى مشاهدة الدروس يا رايت تخبرنى وكلامى هذا الى جميع الاخوة ايضا

اما بخصوص الاخ الذى يسال عن البنط فى مصر تستطيع ان تسال الاخوة عنى اى شخص يتصل بى اخبره بما يريد واكثر لانى قليل الدخول على المنتدى والانترنت بصفه عامه 
اخى الكريم سوف ياتى يوم وتعرف انى لا اغالى فى كلامى هذا وانما اريد الفائده للجميع 

اشكرك اخى الكريم على تعبك فى الرد على الموضوع
اخيك هانى صبره


----------



## I-7lo (10 يوليو 2012)

『° » الٰسٓلاَمّ عٓلٰيَكّمٓ وُرَحّمٰةَ الله وُبٓرَكٰاّتٰهَ « 』 

بالفعل الجهاز الذي دخلت به الي موقعك لا يدعم صيغة الدروس .. 
وانا اسف لأنفعالي واسلوبي بالرد 

لكن اعذرني لان اغلب الاخوه فقط يستعرضون مهاراتهم ويعدون بالشرح ولا نرا منهم 
سوى الكلام والفعل معدوم .. 

ارجو ان تتقبل اسفي .. 

وفقك الله في عملك واعانك علي كل ماتفعل ويسر امرك .. 

وانا لا اقصد الكل في كلامي بل البعض وهناك من الاخوا من لهم الفضل الكثير بعد الله سبحانه .. 

واذا كنت تريد المساعده في تصميم الموقع فـ انا جاهز بأذن الله ..


----------



## hanysabra (10 يوليو 2012)

اولا اسفك مقبول اخى الكريم لكن لابد تمسك اعصابك شوى ( والكاظمين الغيظ ) 
ثانيا انا ما عندى مانع ان تشارك فى هذا العمل اذا بتريد تشارك بالتصميم

اخيك هانى صبره


----------



## h_s0404 (11 يوليو 2012)

الاخ العزيز م/ هانى صبرة 
بدون مجاملة اسلوب للشرح رائع وطريقة الشرح عبقرية للايصال المعلومة حتى ترسخ فى العقل والدليل على هذا اننى عندما اشاهد درس اتشوق الى الدرس الاخر ارجو ان تستمر وان شاء الله سوف يكون عملك هذا خالص لوجة الله


----------



## hanysabra (11 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك اخى الكريم وربنا يعين واقدر اشرح كل اللى اعرفه باذن الله وارجوا من الله ان يستفيد الجميع


----------



## h_s0404 (13 يوليو 2012)

اخى ومعلمى م/ هانى صبرة 

اقترح عليك بان كل اضافة او جديد فى موقعك ان تذكرة هنا فى هذة المشاركة وكل عام وانت والامة الاسلامية بخير نحن مقبلين على ايام الخير ومضاعفة الحسنات والله يتقبل من المسلمين ان شاء الله.
اخوك هشام


----------



## h_s0404 (16 يوليو 2012)

تم اضافة درس جديد من الاخ هانى صبرة عنوان الدرس ( اخراج gcoode للماك3 )

×××××××××××××


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

اولا اود ان اشكر الاخ هاني علي شرحه وعلي موقعه فهو اكثر من رائع وكنت اقترح عليه ان يضع الفيديوهات ع اليوتيوب ويقوم بربطها بالموقع اظن ستكون اسرع من برمجة الموقع نفسه لتشغيلها وانا مستعد اساعده ف رفع الفيديوهات جميعا باذن الله وارجو ان يفعل خاصية التسجيل ف الموقع ان امكن ليكون هناك صورة من التفاعل الجاد


----------



## h_s0404 (17 يوليو 2012)

bersto قال:


> اولا اود ان اشكر الاخ هاني علي شرحه وعلي موقعه فهو اكثر من رائع وكنت اقترح عليه ان يضع الفيديوهات ع اليوتيوب ويقوم بربطها بالموقع اظن ستكون اسرع من برمجة الموقع نفسه لتشغيلها وانا مستعد اساعده ف رفع الفيديوهات جميعا باذن الله وارجو ان يفعل خاصية التسجيل ف الموقع ان امكن ليكون هناك صورة من التفاعل الجاد




الاخ هانى فى الاصل هوا بروجرامر ومحترف تصميم مواقع يا اخى الكريم خلينا تكتفى بمشاهدة الدروس على موقعة الخاص ولا يجب علينا ان نفرض علية اين وكيف يضع لنا الدروس علما بانة صنع هذة الدروس على اسطوانات باجر مادى واخيرا قرر الاخ هانى جزاة الله خير ان يضعها مجانا وشهادة صدق ان احد الاعضاء بالملتقى طلب منة الاسطوانات ثم عرض علة دفع ثمنها ولكن الاخ هانى رفض وقال لة سوف اضع الدروس مجانا تعتقد بعد كل هذا نقول له ضع لنا الدروس على يوتيوب كيف .
اخيرا لا يسعنا الا شكرة وهو وحدة الاخ هانى صبرة لة الحق فى ان يقرر اين وكيف ومتى يضع الدروس


----------



## أبوالفاروق (18 يوليو 2012)

رغم اني نسيت كل شي اتعلمته عن هالموضوع واتجمد نص تعبي بسبب ما نعيشه من أحداث في حمص من دمار وانقطاع كل مقومات الحياة .... واجبي ان لا أغادر موقعك الا وأشكرك على ما تقدمه .... لذلك من تحت القصف والهدم والدمار في حمص أقول لك بارك الله فيك لقد أحييت فيني الأمل للإستمرار ماشاء الله تبارك الله مجهودك بالموقع رائع يا أخ هاني الله يبارك فيك وزيدك من فضله... بصراحة انا من حوالي سنة ونص وانا منقطع عن هالموضوع ولما رجعت اتذكر لقيت موضوعك وموضوع الاخ خالد الاقرع الله يجزيه الخير .... انشاء الله ان بقيت من الاحياء وكان منزلي سليما لم يدمر فسوف أستكمل طريقي بالاستعانة بالله أولا ثم بموقعك ...... بس بعد النصر بعون الله ... لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## h_s0404 (18 يوليو 2012)

اخى الكريم كل عام وانت والمسلمين جميعا بخير وسلام ..

يبدو ان لديك مشكلة فى مشاهدت الدروس واذا كان الامر هكذا ارجو ان يساعدك الاخ هانى صبرة فى حل هذة المشكلة


----------



## h_s0404 (18 يوليو 2012)

أبوالفاروق قال:


> رغم اني نسيت كل شي اتعلمته عن هالموضوع واتجمد نص تعبي بسبب ما نعيشه من أحداث في حمص من دمار وانقطاع كل مقومات الحياة .... واجبي ان لا أغادر موقعك الا وأشكرك على ما تقدمه .... لذلك من تحت القصف والهدم والدمار في حمص أقول لك بارك الله فيك لقد أحييت فيني الأمل للإستمرار ماشاء الله تبارك الله مجهودك بالموقع رائع يا أخ هاني الله يبارك فيك وزيدك من فضله... بصراحة انا من حوالي سنة ونص وانا منقطع عن هالموضوع ولما رجعت اتذكر لقيت موضوعك وموضوع الاخ خالد الاقرع الله يجزيه الخير .... انشاء الله ان بقيت من الاحياء وكان منزلي سليما لم يدمر فسوف أستكمل طريقي بالاستعانة بالله أولا ثم بموقعك ...... بس بعد النصر بعون الله ... لا تنسونا من الدعاء



ان شاء الله النصر قريبا ولعنة الله على الظالمين..


----------



## hanysabra (18 يوليو 2012)

من عيونى اخى هشام

×××××××××××××

درس جديد ارت كام 

اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## عربي طموح (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وكثر من أمثالك أخي هاني والله أصبح نادراً ما نرى رجال مثلك تسعى لخدمة الناس 
الله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## hanysabra (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 
اشكر كل من تفاعل معى وانا لا اريد سوى دعواتكم التى اثلجت صدرى وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح الكثير من البرامج فى شتى مجالات الكمبيوتر وايضا دروس فى برمجة المواقع

اود ان ان لاخى ابوالفاروق ان نصر الله لقريب ان شاء الله 

واود ايضا ان اعرفكم ان التسجيل بالموقع يعمل الان ويمكنكم التعليق على الدروس او طلب شرح دروس معينه وانا ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرحها 

فى امان الله 
اخيكم هانى صبره


----------



## salah_design (20 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي هاني وجزاك الله خيرا
لكن السؤال اخي كيفية تحميل الدروس على الكمبيوتر
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك اخى الكريم وربنا يعين


----------



## hanysabra (24 يوليو 2012)

لا شكر على واجب اخى الكريم


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يوليو 2012)

الأستاذ هاني
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع ولغتك السلسة في الشرح
ربنا يوفقك ويعينك


----------



## hanysabra (28 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك اخى سيف الله الاسلام وربنا يقدرنى واقدر اساعد ولو بالقليل


----------



## h_s0404 (29 يوليو 2012)

درس جدد خاص ببرنامج ماك3 
×××××××××××


----------



## hanysabra (1 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك اخ ىهشام على اهتمامك


----------



## hanysabra (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الاعزاء اسف على التاخير فى انزال الدروس لكن انتم عارفين
×××××××××××


----------



## hamzav8 (9 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك اخى الكريم على هاته الجهود الجبارة.........تسلم ايدك​


----------



## engosama2015 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## عالم التقني (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي وبارك الله لك
نتمنى منك اخي دروس عن mach3 التي تتكلم عن شرح له بتفصيلاته وعن الواجهة الرئيسية بعناصرها وعن طريقة توصيل انكودر وضبطه مع mach 3


----------



## hanysabra (10 أغسطس 2012)

جارى العمل على كل كبيرة وصغيره ان شاء الله


----------



## egyptian_cnc (11 أغسطس 2012)

دروس فى غاية الاهمية وفقك الله اخ هانى وسدد خطاك فى انتظار كل جديد فى مشاركتك


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mark 10000 (15 أغسطس 2012)

اخواتى الافاضل ...
اتمنى ان تكونو فى تمام الصحه والعافيه.اولا اشكر المهندس هانى صبره على تعبه الذى يقدمه مجانا لمن يقد او لا يقدر 
لم ارى من المهندس هانى سوى الاكرام والاحترام وبذل نفسه من اجل الاخرين لمنفعة الجميع بدون مقابل 
فاتمنى له التوفيق فى حياته والله قادر ان يعوضه لان عطيه الله اعظم من عطيه الانسان للانسان 
اخيك مرقس منير


----------



## hanysabra (16 أغسطس 2012)

اشكر اخى مرقص على هذا الكلام الجميل وربنى يقدرنى واكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## chiguer (17 أغسطس 2012)

*عيد سعيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.مبروك العيد على جميع الاجوة الافاضل.وشكر خاص للاخ هاني صبرا جازاك الله كل خير وسدد جهودك لما فيه خير للامة.دعواتنا بالغيب لشعب السوري الشقيق .صبرا صبرا نصر و فتح كبير انشاء الله......


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (27 أغسطس 2012)

بصراحة لو عدد كبير من زى الخبرة 
فكر ان ينشر جزء مما تعلمه للناس 
لكان للوطن العربى شان كبير
مشكور كثير على المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
وننتظر المزيد من الشرح وكل عام وانت بخير 
ونرجو الا تنسى المزيد من الشر ح الوافى 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanysabra (5 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## ياسر السعيد (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لهذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## hanysabra (26 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام متاسف جدا على التاخير فى انزال الشروحات الجديدة وهذا نظرا لانشغالى فى الايام السابقة 

اليوم اول درس جديد بعد الغياب ان شاء الله يعجبكم فهيا بنا الى الموقع 
×××××××××××


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (28 أكتوبر 2012)

hanysabra قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام متاسف جدا على التاخير فى انزال الشروحات الجديدة وهذا نظرا لانشغالى فى الايام السابقة
> 
> اليوم اول درس جديد بعد الغياب ان شاء الله يعجبكم فهيا بنا الى الموقع
> ×××××××××××
> ...


----------



## hanysabra (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
هل تقصد بسؤالك 
step per unit ?
ام ماذا ؟


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (28 أكتوبر 2012)

hanysabra قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
> هل تقصد بسؤالك
> step per unit ?
> ام ماذا ؟


السلام عليكم 
أنا اقصد adjust step للthreaded rod في المكنة غير مضبوط ,مرة قرأت أنه لما أسنان threaded rod تكون صغيرة يقوم الماك بتحرك مثلا10 مليمتر ثم تضهر شاشة تكتب بها ما وجدته مثلا 9,2 مليمتر وهكدا يعرف الجهاز كم تحرك من مسافة.
أرجو أنك فهمت قصدي
شكرا مرة اخرى,


----------



## hanysabra (28 أكتوبر 2012)

نعم فهمت قصدك واليك الطريقة 
فى الماك 3 اذهب الى شاشة setting او اضغط على مفتاح alt+6 سوف تجد فو الزر الاحمر الخاص ب reset زر مكتوب عليه set steps per unit اضغط عليه واكتب فى المربع اللى راح يظهر لك رقم 100 مثلا وال 100 تعنى 10 سم 
سوف تبداء الماكينة فى الحركة لمسافة معينة شوف المسافة اللى تحركتها كم واكتب الرقم يعنى مثلا اذا تحركت 120 اكتب فى المربع 120 سوف يقوم هو بضبط المحور واظهار الرقم لك 
جرب واذا فى شى راح اشرحها لك فيديو


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
the Axis have been set 
شكرا لك يا أســــــــتاذ سي ان سي


----------



## eissa2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

والله باشا​


----------



## amrtaha (11 يناير 2013)

maskoor 3la haa 2l ebda3


----------



## حسن توما (16 يناير 2013)

اح هاني لقد وعدتنا بدروس عديدة بالارتكام و نحن ما زلنا ننتظر
شكرا


----------



## hanysabra (18 يناير 2013)

باذن الله قريبا جدا جدا واسف جدا على التاخير نظرا لانشغالى فى الفترة السابقة


----------



## hanysabra (1 مارس 2013)

لا اعرف السبب وراء حذف رابط واسم موقعى من المشاركات على الرغم انه موقع تعليمى وانتم تدعون افادة الجميع ولا احد يستفيد غيركم على العموم الله المستعان واشكر ادارة المنتدى على هذا التصرف 
هانى صبره
علمت ان رزقى لن ياخذه غيرى فاطمن قلبى اتمنى ان تطمئن قلوبكم


----------



## مجتبى عثمان (6 مارس 2013)

عنوان الموقع مش ظاهر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:69:


----------



## عالم التقني (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي وبارك الله لك ولاعمالك الجميلة
والله انني كنت استفيد كثيرا من موقعك ولكن اخي اتمنى منك وضع دروس اكثر عن:
mach3 وا 3d الارت كام

والمطلب الاخير كيف يمكنني تحميل دروسك الموجودة بالموقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## chacky (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## im alive (8 يونيو 2014)

رااااااااااااااااااءع


----------



## ismael4000 (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## modern_love (26 سبتمبر 2014)

الموقع غير ظاهر او محذوف ازاى هنشوف الدروس ارجوا مراجعة الموضوع للاهميه وعذرا اذا اثقلنا عليك


----------



## elsayed elghitany (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*باااااااااااارك الله فيك واعانك علي فعل الخير*​


----------



## elnwras (15 أبريل 2015)

أخوك علاء الدين من السودان مقيم بأم الدنيا فنى كهرباء واعمل فى مجال الفيرفروجة تصميم
جزاك الله كل خير نادر جدا هذا الزمن من يقوم بما تقوم به الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويوفق خطاك


----------



## مهندسة مست (10 مايو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووورين يابشمهندس اسلوبك اكثر من رائع


----------



## habbab thaher (10 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم نرجو منكم تزويدنا عن موقع الاستاذ هاني وانا دخلت عليه ولاكن لم يظهر جميع الفيديوهات ؟ اذا كان هو الموقع فما عي المشكله


----------



## shimaaCNC (5 مارس 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سكلنس (21 يونيو 2019)

شكرا


----------



## zemosa (1 يوليو 2021)

merci


----------



## hawamesh (11 ديسمبر 2022)

الشرح في الواقع مميز للغاية بارك الله تعالي لك وفيك


----------



## pamillionaire (الأربعاء في 23:38)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------



## khalifa1960 (الأمس في 03:18)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

